# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Bousk] rejoint la modration

## gbdivers

Bousk  vient dintgrer l'quipe de modration pour filer un coup de main sur les forums C++.

Bienvenue et bon courage  ::ccool::

----------

